# Army Ranger Killed in Afghanistan - Spc. Christopher Gathercole



## AWP (May 28, 2008)

Blue Skies, Ranger.

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2008/May/080528-03.html

RELEASE NUMBER: 080528-03
DATE POSTED: MAY 28, 2008

PRESS RELEASE:  Army Ranger killed in Afghanistan

U.S. Army Special Operations Command

FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, May 28, 2008) — An Army Ranger assigned to 2nd Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment, here, was killed in Afghanistan May 26. 

Spc. Christopher Gathercole, 21, of Santa Rosa, Calif., was killed while conducting combat operations near Ghazni, Afghanistan. He was a lightweight machine (MK46) gunner.

Gathercole volunteered for military service and entered the Army in October 2005.  After completing One Station Unit Training, Basic Airborne Course and the 75th Ranger Regiment’s Ranger Indoctrination Program training at Fort Benning, Ga., he was assigned to 2nd Bn. in June 2006. He served in Company C, 2nd Platoon as a M203 gunner and later as a MK46 gunner. In October 2007, Gathercole transferred to Comp. D, 2nd Platoon, where he continued to serve as a MK46 gunner.

His awards and decorations include the National Defense Service Medal, Army Service Ribbon, Combat Infantryman Badge, Parachutist Badge and the Ranger Tab.

Gathercole is survived by his brother Edward F. Gathercole and father Edward R. Gathercole both of Santa Rosa and his mother Catherine Haines of Fairfield, Calif.

No photo available at this time.


----------



## Typhoon (May 28, 2008)

RIP Spc. Gathercole. My thoughts and prayers out to the men he served with, and to the members of his family and friends back at home.

RLTW.


----------



## LibraryLady (May 29, 2008)

RIP Spc Gathercole

Prayers out to your family and brothers in arms

LL


----------



## rv808 (May 29, 2008)

RIP Ranger, and thank you for your service.


----------



## tova (May 29, 2008)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Chopstick (May 29, 2008)

RIP


----------



## moobob (May 29, 2008)

A good friend of mine was KIA in Ghazni almost 2 years ago. He grew up a couple hours away from this soldier's hometown.

RIP SPC Gathercole. Your sacrifice will not be forgotten.


----------



## Centermass (May 29, 2008)

Rest easy Ranger. 

Valhalla has you now.

~S~


----------



## lancero (May 29, 2008)

RIP Ranger


----------



## 0699 (May 29, 2008)

RIP Ranger.


----------



## RackMaster (May 29, 2008)

RIP.


----------



## car (May 29, 2008)

RIP Ranger


----------



## Pete031 (May 29, 2008)

RIP.... Pro Patria


----------



## Onemoretime (May 29, 2008)

RIP Ranger, blue skies.


----------



## Ravage (May 29, 2008)

RIP Ranger


----------



## Gypsy (May 29, 2008)

Rest in Peace, Ranger...


----------



## 275ANGER! (May 29, 2008)

Rest in Peace Brother


----------



## elle (May 29, 2008)

Rest In Peace.

Prayers to his family and Brothers.


----------



## Doc P (May 29, 2008)

...and one for the Airborne Ranger in the sky.

RIP Ranger


----------



## Rabid Badger (May 29, 2008)

RIP Spc. Gathercole, Soldier, Brother in Arms, Hero. You will be missed.


----------



## bayonet14 (May 31, 2008)

RIP - Nothing But Blue Skies
ATW


----------



## surgicalcric (May 31, 2008)

RIP Ranger.

Crip


----------



## 275ANGER! (Aug 11, 2011)

Crossfit workout in memory of Gathercole is tomorrow's workout of the day. "Gator" Eight rounds for time of: 185 pounds front squat, 5 reps; 26 Ring push-ups
http://crossfit.com/

Never forgotten <2>


----------



## pardus (Aug 11, 2011)

RIP Ranger.

Thank you.


----------



## Muppet (Aug 11, 2011)

R.I.P. Ranger.

F.M.


----------



## tova (Aug 13, 2011)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 13, 2011)

RIP.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Aug 13, 2011)

May he Rest In Peace!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 14, 2011)

Rest In God's Peace Ranger.


----------



## mike_cos (Aug 14, 2011)

RIP Ranger


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm sorry I missed offering my condolences the first time this was posted.

Rest in Peace, Ranger Gathercole.


----------



## evilsteve (Sep 14, 2011)

RIP  I wear your bracelet, I carry your memory


----------

